# GPS/Sonar Best bang for buck



## contenderv07

I'm starting to look for GPS/sonar for my new boat (that I haven't gotten yet ;D) and wanted to see what people were using. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money and don't want it to be HUGE either, I want to keep things on the boat to a minimum... Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## tntwill

http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Elite4-Color-Fishfinder/Chartplotter-Combo/product/53518400/247265 It sold out fast very nice unit.


----------



## contenderv07

awesome, thanks for the help... I like the price too


----------



## btomas

The black & white version, Lowrance Mark-4 is a great little unit as well.  Got mine for $199 from United Outdoor on Ebay.


----------



## Delmer

I got my Elite 4M color with Navionics Gold for $242.00 from Sportsmans guide.


----------



## contenderv07

anyone else???


----------



## DuckNut

The Elite series replaced the M68 series. I just bought the M68c last week for $100 at BPS. It is simply last years model of the Elite series. They are not in their catalog anymore, limited to stock on hand.


----------



## tntwill

Just got mine today


----------



## contenderv07

awesome, let me know how you like it, I really like the price too


----------



## contenderv07

> awesome, let me know how you like it, I really like the price too


just noticed Bass pro shop has it for $199


----------



## tntwill

not the elite 4 it was 299, but just got off the water WOW that thing ROCKS LOVE IT!!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## contenderv07

> not the elite 4 it was 299, but just got off the water WOW that thing ROCKS LOVE IT!!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


AWESOME!! yea I noticed it was a different one, Congrats on liking it, looks like I found my next GPS. Thanks for being the guinea pig [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Guest

> not the elite 4 it was 299, but just got off the water WOW that thing ROCKS LOVE IT!!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]




Can you switch from spilt screen gps/sounder to full screen gps with depth info in corner?

Thanks


----------



## tntwill

yes


----------



## junkin35

> I got my Elite 4M color with Navionics Gold for $242.00 from Sportsmans guide.


I wish I would have seen this 2 weeks ago. Same setup is $369.00 now on Sportsmansguide. :'(


----------



## Delmer

> I got my Elite 4M color with Navionics Gold for $242.00 from Sportsmans guide.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have seen this 2 weeks ago.  Same setup is $369.00 now on Sportsmansguide.  :'(
Click to expand...


Junkin, It's 242.10 again

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/lowrance-elite-4m-gold-package-gps-chartplotter-with-navionics-gold-maps.aspx?a=946053


----------



## tntwill

> I got my Elite 4M color with Navionics Gold for $242.00 from Sportsmans guide.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have seen this 2 weeks ago.  Same setup is $369.00 now on Sportsmansguide.  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junkin, It's 242.10 again
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/lowrance-elite-4m-gold-package-gps-chartplotter-with-navionics-gold-maps.aspx?a=946053[/quote
> That is just GPS right
Click to expand...


----------



## tntwill

I think the sonar is worth an extra 20 bucks imo


----------



## junkin35

Yeah, definitely want the sonar/gps version.. That's the one that is $369.00


----------



## contenderv07

is everyone still liking the gps/sonar one???


----------



## tntwill

love mine and just learned more about it today.alot of features that are not in the instructions.


----------



## contenderv07

ok thats great to hear... I went on Lowrance's website and I guess I need to read it a little more... Seems like there are 5 or 6 different versions of the same thing ;D.. 
Elite-4
Elite-4 DSI
Elite-4 Gold
Elite-4x
Elite-4x DSI

 driving me crazy


----------



## CurtisWright

i phone 4 with life proof case and the navionics app.  IMHO, for sonar, microskiffs are for shallow water.  If your worried about depth or finding structure get a bay boat.

http://www.navionics.com/mobile-pc-app


----------



## tntwill

I have that also but screen is too small and you can hardly see it with the sun. THIS unit is still the best thing I have put on my boat besides the Yeti





> i phone 4 with life proof case and the navionics app.  IMHO, for sonar, microskiffs are for shallow water.  If your worried about depth or finding structure get a bay boat.
> 
> http://www.navionics.com/mobile-pc-app


----------



## contenderv07

this one may be the one I'm going for.....

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/lowrance-elite-4-fishfinder-gps-chartplotter-with-navionics-gold-maps-amp-83-200-khz-transducer.aspx?a=946055


----------



## tntwill

will thats the one i have it is 299.00 at bass pro
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrancereg;-Elite-4-Color-Fishfinder/Chartplotter-Combo/product/53518400/247265?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## tntwill

that is a good price with nav gold go for it




> this one may be the one I'm going for.....
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/lowrance-elite-4-fishfinder-gps-chartplotter-with-navionics-gold-maps-amp-83-200-khz-transducer.aspx?a=946055


----------



## contenderv07

CHASING, which transducer did you go with? I'm debating getting on that sits flush or just the "regular" one


----------



## tntwill

Reg.


----------



## JoeB

Read the ads carefully, some say "*includes* nav gold" & some say "*compatible* with nav gold."


----------



## fultonswimmer

Another good source for units and lots of info, including tutoring, "cheat-sheets", etc. is:
Angler Products.com.


----------



## cvilt

mickeyd nice site thanks http://www.angler-products.com/Default.asp


----------



## gunner284

I've just started looking for a sonar/GPS myself and found the Humminbird PirahnaMax 176i (MSRP listed at $129). I've never used a sonar/GPS before but it seemed like a cheap way to try one out. Anyone seen this unit?


----------



## mirrocraft

I went with the Hummingbird 597 HD Ci. Put a gold navionics SD card this week for inshore and a lakemaster SD for when i fish the local lakes. So far so good.


----------



## runyowell

I just picked up the Elite 5 DSI for $379 from Cabela's with free shipping using the code 2GIFTS. No tax in FL.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowrance-Elite-5-DSI-Sonar-with-GPS/1158267.uts?WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

It is the Down Scan version which I like but has its weaknesses where regular sonar might be other folks preference. Not sure if it is a one day only sale but under $400 for a 5" gps is great much less with the structure sonar and transducer.


----------



## Copperhead8

mickeyd thanks for the info on the site for the "cheat sheets" I am going to order one for my garmin 545 - maybe no I will not have any more excuses for not knowing how to utilize it fully. thanks again george


----------



## timogleason

I'm also in the market for a 5" gps/sounder combo. Went to West Marine and briefly talked to a sales guy (confusing) and then did some basic looking into on Garmin and Lowrance's website. It is me or is this more complicated than it should be? There are so many different options and map pkgs etc that after a half hour, I was thinking I needed to shelve the research for a while and just ask some owners. So I'm asking, anybody have a good recommendation for a 5" unit. Would like to stay under $500. Good mapping is a must. Most of fishing is done in shallow water. Help?


----------



## Dillusion

> I'm also in the market for a 5" gps/sounder combo.  Went to West Marine and briefly talked to a sales guy (confusing) and then did some basic looking into on Garmin and Lowrance's website.  It is me or is this more complicated than it should be?  There are so many different options and map pkgs etc that after a half hour, I was thinking I needed to shelve the research for a while and just ask some owners.  So I'm asking, anybody have a good recommendation for a 5" unit.  Would like to stay under $500.  Good mapping is a must.  Most of fishing is done in shallow water.  Help?


Raymarine A50D on closeout:


----------

